# 2023 AFRICA CUP OF NATIONS CÔTE D'IVOIRE



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice looking stadiums for this part of the world. My only problem is why do they all have to have running tracks if they are primarily built for football/soccer.


----------

